# I miss my Ky girl!!!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's going on 2 am and I can't sleep because I miss my Ky.
I think it's time to tell my brother that he has to get his own dog because I miss her too much when they have sleep overs!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He should get a puppy!!!! Then you could spoil the puppy (no socks, though. Lol!) and give him back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly's going to have to spend a night away from me next month and I already know I will be up all night... possibly crying.. Just a little bit.. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When Bear spends his 3 days in the hospital, I will probably lose my mind. The house is so quiet without him. The energy just feels void. Empty. Gosh darn just thinking about it makes me sad. 

When is she coming home?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She will be home tomorrow. It's not like I'm alone. Dh is here and so is Bentley but when Ky is gone the house feels so empty. I know she enjoys her time with David because he spoils her rotten and they spend all night in the swimming pool which is good for her back. 
I keep trying to talk him into getting a dog but he's scared of dogs. Even Bentley scares him a little but he isn't afraid of Ky at all.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> She will be home tomorrow. It's not like I'm alone. Dh is here and so is Bentley but when Ky is gone the house feels so empty. I know she enjoys her time with David because he spoils her rotten and they spend all night in the swimming pool which is good for her back.
> I keep trying to talk him into getting a dog but he's scared of dogs. Even Bentley scares him a little but he isn't afraid of Ky at all.


The irony of that makes me giggle. And even though you are not quantitatively alone, without that piece of your heart, it feels so lonely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> She will be home tomorrow. It's not like I'm alone. Dh is here and so is Bentley but when Ky is gone the house feels so empty. I know she enjoys her time with David because he spoils her rotten and they spend all night in the swimming pool which is good for her back.
> I keep trying to talk him into getting a dog but he's scared of dogs. Even Bentley scares him a little but he isn't afraid of Ky at all.


I would be so much more afraid of Ky than Bentley!

Then again, one of Max's best friends is a Lab/Akita mix and he's a smoosh ball. 
His name is Mongo and he is a totally love bug. But he looks scary as hell. 

Okay, it's late, and I'm rambling.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> She will be home tomorrow. It's not like I'm alone. Dh is here and so is Bentley but when Ky is gone the house feels so empty. I know she enjoys her time with David because he spoils her rotten and they spend all night in the swimming pool which is good for her back.
> I keep trying to talk him into getting a dog but he's scared of dogs. Even Bentley scares him a little but he isn't afraid of Ky at all.


Maybe Ky could help him find a dog since she is great judge of character. 

Bentley would scare me too with all the mischief he finds. Is it really Bentley that scares him or the idea of the world of hurt to will bring on him if something happens to Bentley under his watch.

A golden puppy is a lot of dog compared to HRH Ky!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My lost golden, Lucky's, BFF and bromance buddy was a Chow Akita mix, Poe. He was gorgeous but a lot of dog. Most of the people in the neighborhood were afraid of him but Poe didn't care. He was a great observer of nature. I can't count the number of times I saw him and Lucky examining flowers and watching rabbits and baby deer in the yard. Neither one ever bothering the "babies"


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I know it's crazy. He even read that 2 akitas can take down an adult bear but he's not afraid of her. He claims Bentley gives him the stink eye when I'm not looking LOL


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> I know it's crazy. He even read that 2 akitas can take down an adult bear but he's not afraid of her. He claims Bentley gives him the stink eye when I'm not looking LOL


He probably does!!! We have all seen the many looks of Bentley.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My girlfriend's family is scared of their mutt. They keep telling her when they visit they she'll murder them in their sleep. But they aren't scared of mine, even though Bear is a good 10 lbs bigger. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I'm going to try for sleep again. Good night all!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well I'm going to try for sleep again. Good night all!


Nite night!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Brave said:


> My girlfriend's family is scared of their mutt. They keep telling her when they visit they she'll murder them in their sleep. But they aren't scared of mine, even though Bear is a good 10 lbs bigger. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My one neighbor, who I hate, is terrified of Cozy and he as good reason to be! If he touched her he would be missing some very important pieces


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky is home where she belongs YAY! David really needs to get his own dog!


----------

